# I am getting betta dial a treat for my betta today



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any one has it? Are they any good? Its my zoo med


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine love the mysis part of it. They spit out the other two though.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Do not get the dial a treat since the food is freeze dried. Freeze dried foods lead to constipation and bloating which leads to SBD. 

If you want to get him treats, get frozen bloodworms instead (my boys gobble them up).


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine love the mysis too not the rest lol


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree, freeze dried are NOT good, they'd be okay like 1x a month, but not even as a weekly treat IMO, I use to have freeze dried shrimp, and while they enjoyed them, I noticed they'd all look kinda bloated after. And they enjoy frozen blood worms wayy more!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought it and i decided to feed it to them its not an everyday thing like many times i have to explain here so thanks tho


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

we were just making sure you knew the risks.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

yes, we wanted you to know that feeding your bettas those treats can lead to complications. We want your fish to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am feeding mine freeze dried treats they love it yummm


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

again. please only do this like once a month and soak them first. Of course bettas will like them but they will lead to constipation or bloating because freeze dried foods expand in the stomach and that could lead to Swim Bladder Disorder which is an infection to the Swim Bladder Organ. I am not exaggerating when i say this, I have a fish I saved that has chronic SBD because of being feed freeze-dried foods.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Again i dont do it every day they eat their regular food i kniw that they are treats and not betta food i kniw yiu not suppose to feed them everyday the treats


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't really recommend even fully filling up the little red scooper until you've observed how well your betta digests food. My girl, Rika is the most regular pooper ever and I see some in her tank once to twice daily. So, she ends up eating the mysis a bit bore often then my boys, for example. For some odd reason or another, I avoid giving Yukine it too often, because I have ghost shrimp in his tank, though he never has even nibbled at them. Like he'll suddenly go "Hmm I like that taste, lets see if that clear thing tastes like it too."


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My bettas love the mysis as well! They only get it every few weeks but it's their favorite. And they haven't ever had issues with it, the mysis is super tiny pieces too.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I love the little scooper it comes with too, I use it to scoop out their pellets too since it's such a struggle picking out only 2 or so


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hugal22 thank you yea thats what my betta likes mysis


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

sheesh, mine only liked the mysis as well. I wonder why they don't just sell the mysis? I switched over to frozen brine shrimp. It just seemed easier.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know right? they just spit the rest out lol they be like -yuck!-


----------



## BalthySaurus (Sep 18, 2013)

I have this, and it's GREAT. He eats everything from it, and I give him half a scoop of a random one every other day. He has had NO problems with SBD or digestion, swims normally, and is a VERY healthy fish. I also feed pellets in the mornings and frozen bloodworms on Saturday. Sunday is fasting day. When people say freeze-dried foods cause problems, I have to think they're exaggerating or just not feeding it correctly because I've been feeding freeze dried for YEARS and have had NO problems related to it. 

So if you wanna feed your fish the freeze dried, GO FOR IT. Keep an eye the first couple of weeks or so for issues, and adjust the feeding schedule accordingly if you catch anything out of the ordinary. Don't let people scare you into not feeding what you wanna feed. Just use your common sense and do what YOU think is best for your fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you! And i am not gonna listen to them at all honestly


----------



## BalthySaurus (Sep 18, 2013)

When I first got mine people gave me a hard time for it too, but it's been fine so honestly, just as long as you're not overfeeding (which you shouldn't do with ANY food anyway) you'll probably be fine.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

It's so hard to know what you should and shouldn't do, I've had a least 5 people tell me to feed my betta a pea and equally as many people tell me not to, and then I know people who do feed their bettas peas and they are extremely healthy, I think it comes down to you do what YOU feel you should do, what YOU should feed your betta and so on and so forth. 
I was going to buy some freeze dried black worms (I think) but went and got some frozen blood worms, daphnia and some weird shrimp mix instead, I think I will buy some freeze dried wormies next time I'm at the pet store. I've never had an issue with my eldest being bloated in the whole 7 months I've had him, until he got sick which was a month ago now but he's fine now! and I was feeding him these really crappy fish flakes, not pellets, FLAKES and he was fine!  they were full of fillers not protein that kinda thing, I really think you should do your thing, everyone is different, as I have noticed, everyone has different opinions on how to treat, feed and look after bettas


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Awh thank you!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

yw


----------

